

Ask HN:  If I died tomorrow - who gets my Google Adsense account? - keltecp11

Any ideas? How does one put this in a 'Will' or how would one get this information from Google?  Just curious...
======
wmf
Legally it probably goes along with any other assets.

Practically, since Google doesn't provide customer support they'll just lock
the account, refuse to explain why, and respond to every inquiry with a FAQ
about how to reset your password.

~~~
nfnaaron
Even more practically, as long as your (estate's) bank account keeps accepting
money, Google will keep putting money in to it.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Pete, all your adsense belongs to me.

------
fara
you could put your password in your will

